# Front center opening nursing bras?



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

When I had my first child, my mother passed down a nursing bra she had that snapped in the front center for each cup. I have no idea the brand and it has since been lost.

I have a problem with mastitis and clogged ducts under my breasts. The center opening snap is the only style I ever had that didn't cause me a lot of clogged ducts. Not opening at the top of the cup and not a sleep bra that pulls over-they also give me bad clogged ducts. I would prefer no underwire or where it can be removed. I really don't want a racing back one like bravado as it's hard for me to get on the first few months of nursing.

Anyone know if they even make them like this anymore?


----------



## CanBoo (Nov 17, 2006)

Like this?
http://www.llliclothes.com/Nursing-B...ap-N-Snap.html


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

That opens at the top of the cup. Sorry, I meant center snap to open the cup! I didn't realize they had bras like the wrap n snap!

Like this but no underwire.


----------



## LittleLegos (May 10, 2004)

I like those kind too. I call them center snap. I have the Fancee Free cotton ones.

Here you can shop by kind:
http://www.birthandbaby.com/shop/categories/1023

Amy


----------

